# ModShack VTDA intake review.



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

*ModShack VTDA intake review. BEST INTAKE EVER!!!!*

Guys, I'll try to keep this short and sweet. The best intake I've EVER owned. I've tried APR's Carbonio stg 1&2 and also had BSH newest. This one by far is the quietest and best performing I've used. Steve is also a great guy to work with. Always has taken my calls, and listens to your input. 

I've had it installed for just about 10 days to see if the initial "placebo effect" would wear off, but no. It's actually gotten better over these last ten days where I've been able to put over 500 miles on it, gone through some bad rain storms ect. 

If you are looking for the quitest and best performing intake at a great price, this is it. When I had my Carbonio stage 1 & 2, it was ok. The fitment wasn't the best, I felt some gain, but nothing big. It was pretty though  Same thing with the BSH intake. I actually felt a bit more power with the BSH vs the Carbonio's. Yes, I am not chipped yet. But when I installed Steve's intake, I was blown away at how better my throttle felt, turbo spool, and just overall smooth this intake is. It just takes alot less effort in acceleration then it did before. But the icing on the cake was the sound. You barely hear any!!!

Well, enough of my ramblings. If you want more feedback on it, take a look here: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22795&highlight=modshack

Here is his site: http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/new!_vtda_productio/ ****NOTICE**** YOU CAN PRACTICALLY ORDER IT IN ANY COLOR!!!


Here are some pics from my R-Line CC:


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Here are the rest:






























I'm the first CC to have this intake. So for the rest of you CC guys, yes it fits, and fits perfectly. The reason I don't have the engine cover is NOT because of the intake. I just prefer it like that, for extra airflow/cooling effect. Florida heat sucks.

Also, when I had my 1.8T KO4 GLI years ago, I also had Steve's intake. NEVER had any issues then. That's one of the main reasons for going again with him. I just wish I had never wasted my money with the Carbonio or the BSH product. I'm telling you, this is that good.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Very awesome. I made one like that out of a Mini-keg and home depot parts.


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Very awesome. I made one like that out of a Mini-keg and home depot parts.



...Yeah, I started about 10 years ago with a 1 gallon paint can from Home Depot!. Since then the VTDA has evolved considerably.... 6 layer insulated design for heat control, and a V-stack intake to improve flow. I've got almost 600 of these out there now, all around the world, and all by word of mouth. The GTI, Jetta, CC application is only a few weeks old since I just got a car to prototype on. Peter is the first CC guy. A new Jetta GLI system is going on this weekend...

If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask!

On my GTI:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Modshack said:


> ...Yeah, I started about 10 years ago with a 1 gallon paint can from Home Depot!. Since then the VTDA has evolved considerably.... 6 layer insulated design for heat control, and a V-stack intake to improve flow. I've got almost 600 of these out there now, all around the world, and all by word of mouth. The GTI, Jetta, CC application is only a few weeks old since I just got a car to prototype on. Peter is the first CC guy. A new Jetta GLI system is going on this weekend...
> 
> If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask!
> 
> On my GTI:


What Filter does you guys use?


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

R0bL0gic said:


> What Filter does you guys use?


It uses a K&N, modified with a Composite/aluminum end cap and a flow diverter on the front side. I've built over 1000 K&N based airboxes for VW/Audi's over the years with no issues ever (for those concerned about oiled filters)


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

V-stack intake K&N. 

I can't tell you how good this intake is. APR & BSH should be ashamed for charging what they do for their intakes.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

What about rain coming in...seems like I've heard this might be a problem with some of these intakes?


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

instigator31 said:


> What about rain coming in...seems like I've heard this might be a problem with some of these intakes?



As I mentioned in my review, been there, done that. I live in Orlando Fl, where we get some pretty bad rain storms. I just three days ago was driving through a real bad one. Not an issue at all.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Modshack, how much and where can I order?


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

ptfern said:


> As I mentioned in my review, been there, done that. I live in Orlando Fl, where we get some pretty bad rain storms. I just three days ago was driving through a real bad one. Not an issue at all.


My experience too...Since the VTDA is not hard coupled to the intake vent (like a Carbonio etc), this is not an issue. I also have hidden drains built into the system should any moisture find its way into the tube...


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Modshack, how much and where can I order?


Most of the info is at the top of the page here: http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/vtda_productio/

My original VTDA page from the 1.8T days here: http://www.modshack.info/VTDA.htm

Shoot me an email with questions on color, payment etc! [email protected]


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Aonarch said:


> Modshack, how much and where can I order?



You won't regret it, I'm sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ptfern said:


> You won't regret it, I'm sure. :thumbup:


I just never knew he had a 2.0 TSI intake. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Aonarch said:


> I just never knew he had a 2.0 TSI intake.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:




Yeah, Steve just recently released it. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

I had to update some photo links....Use this one for more VTDA pics:

http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/vtda_productio/


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

bttt for an awesome intake.


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> I just never knew he had a 2.0 TSI intake.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Yours shipped today!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Modshack said:


> Yours shipped today!


 Sweet! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Got my intake from Steve (ModShack) in under 24 hours across two states via Fedex... Phew. 

Installation is a breeze, especially if you have done an intake, or any mechanical work before. To amend his instructions; I recommend an 8mm socket to loosen and tighten the hose clamps, and for the CC you should use the longer brackets in place of the shorter ones already on the intake. Also, I recommend using all of the washers that Steve supplies to get the center support bracket height about right. Also keep everything loose until you position it all perfectly, then start making things snug, not tight, snug, where they will not budge. 

Upon inspecting the intake I smiled... Ahh I see what he did there, brilliant and innovative. I will not ruin his secret, or method, but it is an excellent design and the fit and finish looks great. It isn't hand woven carbon fiber, but you can tell the intake means functional business. 

My comparison to the BSH intake (open filter, with tiny heat shield): 

The other intakes on the market might advertise heat shields, or insulated, but none of them will match Steve's design. Also the filter design itself is meaty. He uses a standard large 3" OD K&N filter, but has a custom flow diverter on the top of the cone to insure that all 360 degrees of the intake is being used, unlike my past intakes where maybe 50% of the filter element was being utilized. The intake is positioned perfectly and fits great. It has a large opening that swallows up the factory grille inlet, insuring maximum air flow. I could tell an immediate difference between my previous intakes and the VTDA intake. My power band is assertive and solid now. I am not claiming I gained 25+ my little pony horsepower over the competitors or stock, but now my DV flutter from before is drastically reduced and my spool time is reduced thanks to a steadier airflow. You will see a nice solid power gain over stock thanks to the straight forward design and hardcore insulation of the VDTA. No more MAF surges for me either, which plagued the living hell out of my motor before with my past intake. The reason is, the 3 support brackets. The VDTA is not going to budge, or hop around. 


























Thanks Steve!


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Alec! Sorry for putting the wrong tangs on the VTDA...You're only CC #2.. 

Hope you continue to enjoy the differences!


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

do you have to remove the front engine cover?


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> do you have to remove the front engine cover?


 No...Fits fine. (not for the 2.5 though, sorry!) 

GTI pic, but the CC orientation is the same.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh its fine no worries i no longer have a 2.5... i have a 2012 CC


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

but by the looks of it it also seems like it fits the 2.5l just without the cover which is fine cover comes off with almost every intake in the 2.5 application.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I do not run an engine cover, just a plastic cover blocking the beauty of the motor's mechanics, and it has a sound deadener on it as does the hood as well.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Modshack said:


> Thanks for the review Alec! Sorry for putting the wrong tangs on the VTDA...You're only CC #2..
> 
> Hope you continue to enjoy the differences!


 :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> but by the looks of it it also seems like it fits the 2.5l just without the cover which is fine cover comes off with almost every intake in the 2.5 application.


 Actually it is too big for the 2.5L. The 2.5L has a radiator hose right by the stock intake tubing after the grille. I made an intake for my Golf, Steve would have to reduce the VDTA size by at least 25% to fit. Mini VDTA anyone? :laugh: 

This is a picture during the mock up, but do you see where the filter meets the tubing? See those two hoses? Those are delicate radiator hoses, and they cannot be moved.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Modshack, can you explain further about your "draining system" for the intake? Going through raining environment, isn't the filter still going to be wet...somewhat? 

Thanks.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Epence said:


> Modshack, can you explain further about your "draining system" for the intake? Going through raining environment, isn't the filter still going to be wet...somewhat?
> 
> Thanks.


 Man it doesn't rain in LA! :laugh:


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Epence said:


> Modshack, can you explain further about your "draining system" for the intake? Going through raining environment, isn't the filter still going to be wet...somewhat?
> 
> Thanks.


 The drains are hidden under the Joiner piece on the bottom side of the airbox. The insulation is also seamed there so any ingested water will flow through. In reality, probably not more than a Mist gets in. Any hard rain is dissipated as it flows through the grill...In addition, the intake is not hard coupled to the vent (like a carbonio for instance) and is mounted approx 2 inches behind. As a result air is pulled in from around the vent, not exclusively from the vent..


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Actually it is too big for the 2.5L. The 2.5L has a radiator hose right by the stock intake tubing after the grille. I made an intake for my Golf, Steve would have to reduce the VDTA size by at least 25% to fit. Mini VDTA anyone? :laugh:
> 
> This is a picture during the mock up, but do you see where the filter meets the tubing? See those two hoses? Those are delicate radiator hoses, and they cannot be moved.


 This is why I haven't pursued a 2.5 version despite many inquiries. It's just not compatible with my design and would involve more complex bracketry. Not having a car to protoype on is an issue as well.. Thanks for the Pic Aonarch!


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Aonarch said:


> Got my intake from Steve (ModShack) in under 24 hours across two states via Fedex... Phew.
> 
> Installation is a breeze, especially if you have done an intake, or any mechanical work before. To amend his instructions; I recommend an 8mm socket to loosen and tighten the hose clamps, and for the CC you should use the longer brackets in place of the shorter ones already on the intake. Also, I recommend using all of the washers that Steve supplies to get the center support bracket height about right. Also keep everything loose until you position it all perfectly, then start making things snug, not tight, snug, where they will not budge.
> 
> ...


 

Glad you liked it. I knew you would. It's a great piece. :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Does it fit 2012 and how much?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Does it fit 2012 and how much?


yes, it fits 2012....

scroll up and go to modshack's site to find out pricing.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Rlinetexas said:


> Does it fit 2012 and how much?



Did you not see what I drive? :screwy:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Rlinetexas said:


> Does it fit 2012 and how much?


I drive a 2012 as well...


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Actually it is too big for the 2.5L. The 2.5L has a radiator hose right by the stock intake tubing after the grille. I made an intake for my Golf, Steve would have to reduce the VDTA size by at least 25% to fit. Mini VDTA anyone? :laugh:
> 
> This is a picture during the mock up, but do you see where the filter meets the tubing? See those two hoses? Those are delicate radiator hoses, and they cannot be moved.


You are completely right... i dont know what i was thinking of i had a 2.5l for 3 yrs!! with a craponio which sucks really bad for the 2.5 application atleast...


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Love the way this intake is performing in this cool weather I'm having.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Same here!

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

So, other than better sounding engine, marginal gain by virtue of smoother turbo spool, why else do I need this intake? 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## m4f1050 (Mar 14, 2013)

bleh, rain ... I like to think of it as m/w injection ROFLMAO!

I ordered mine.


----------

